
OOP: Everything you need to know about Object Oriented Programming - unknownymouse
https://medium.com/from-the-scratch/oop-everything-you-need-to-know-about-object-oriented-programming-aee3c18e281b
======
Tomis02
Actually what people need to know about OOP is that they should use as little
of it as possible. Focus on your data and data flow, make it as easy as
possible for everyone to understand where the bits start and where they end,
and you're good to go. If anything, OOP makes development slower, unless
you're dealing with very specific edge cases like GUI programming.

